# Job interview.....should i tell them about my plans for IVF?



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm looking for your opinions. I have has ultrasound scan and bloods done, awaiting a consultation/ review to get the ball rolling at St Marys in Manchester. I have a job interview next Monday and I'm wondering weather or not i should tell them about the IVF? What are your thoughts? 

See i know if i don't tell them and i get the job, I'll be stressing about any appointments and waiting to get back. I feel if i tell them and I'm honest from the start I'll be able to relax about it all knowing everyone is in the picture. Obviously this could go against me so I'm in a bit of a pickle. The job i am in now are very understanding and theres no pressure here but I'm not happy in my work and let little things get me down...........what to do?! Any opinions would be greatfully received


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Maxine,

Not sure that I can offer any advice but I do understand the situation you are in. I had been frustrated in my job for a while and a few weeks before I was due to start my first cycle I had an interview for a really good job. I actually got offered the job and I had a very stressful weekend trying to decide what to do, before I had to give them an answer on the Monday.

I didn't tell the company at interview about my planned treatment, something which I feel I should have done in hindsight. I had doubts about how flexible they would be at letting me attend clinic appointments etc. and the fact that I didn't know how they'd react contributed to my decision to turn down the job offer.

A company can't legally discriminate against you because you'll need to take time off work for hospital treatment but I understand your concerns.

In the end I believe that I made the right decision. The new job would have been a fantastic move for my career but at that stage in my life the treatment was more important and I didn't need the extra stress of a new job etc. My current employer is very understanding about my treatment and I have no concerns about taking time off at short notice. I think deep down I knew what I wanted to do all along.

Good luck


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hello Maxine,

It is a bit of a tricky situation. To be really honest I personally would not tell. I used to be involved in recruitment process and honestly we would never employ somebody who was going through tx and possibly would be PG very soon. It's sound harsh, but from a company point of view, you want someone you employ to give it 100% and be off work as little as possible. I would presume that a women going through fertility tx will not have work as her main priority, i know it is not for me at the moment. I understand that you are not happy at your current job, but maybe a good idea to hang around there while you are going through tx? Cause other wise it might be too stressful for you balansing a new job and tx at the same time. Best of luck with whatever you decide

Xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Maxine, 

I work in recruitment and have to agree with Lola, sorry to sound harsh but if a company interviews you knowing you are going to need time off for treatment + the likely emotional impact on you + hopefully the end result being you will get pregnant will go against you in the interview process. They would never admit to this but unfortunately is one of those things. 

Personally if I was you, I would hang fire looking for another job until you’ve got through your treatment. If your current employer is understanding and supportive then at least you won’t have any work stress throughout TX, where as you could not guarantee that with a new employer. 

Good Luck with whatever you choose x


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I know you’re right  It’s just such a fantastic opportunity, I’m gutted to be missing out but I do need to concentrate on my wellbeing. The stress that a new job brings will not do me any favours. What a pickle!


----------

